# Industry News: Nikon Z6 & Z7 specifications leak out ahead of tomorrow’s announcement



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 22, 2018)

> Nikon will announce their full frame mirrorless cameras tomorrow, along with a slew of lenses for the system. As we’re used to, the full specifications have leaked out ahead of tomorrow’s announcement.
> *Nikon Z7 Specifications*
> 
> 45.7 MP back-illuminated CMOS
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 22, 2018)

What's your source on the Z6 specs or the presence of IBIS in either model? Just curious.

Nokishita only outed the Z7's specs and it didn't have IBIS confirmed.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 22, 2018)

If true on IBIS and Canon doesn't follow suit with an IBIS FF mirrorless design, they could be in some competitive trouble here.

For an IBIS newbie like me, I've certainly read the Lens IS vs. IBIS debate here, but isn't IBIS more important in mirrorless than SLRs as it helps stabilize the EVF?

- A


----------



## Random Orbits (Aug 22, 2018)

What lens is the kit lens that it increases the price by 100? Do the cameras only have 1 slot or are there 2 XQD slots?


----------



## Random Orbits (Aug 22, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> If true on IBIS and Canon doesn't follow suit with an IBIS FF mirrorless design, they could be in some competitive trouble here.
> 
> For an IBIS newbie like me, I've certainly read the Lens IS vs. IBIS debate here, but isn't IBIS more important in mirrorless than SLRs as it helps stabilize the EVF?
> 
> - A


I also wonder whether or not the user can set IBIS to the typical mode 1-3 type settings. Otherwise the user would have to fight with IBIS to get something like a panning shot.

It looks like IBIS is more effective at shorter focal lengths. Otherwise, the new Sony telephoto wouldn't have needed image stabilization...


----------



## amorse (Aug 22, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> For an IBIS newbie like me, I've certainly read the Lens IS vs. IBIS debate here, but isn't IBIS more important in mirrorless than SLRs as it helps stabilize the EVF?
> 
> - A


I would have thought Lens stabilization as being superior for a DSLR (because the OVF is stabilized for in lens but not IBIS) where both systems would be equivalent for a mirrorless (because the EVF will see whatever the sensor sees so you can stabilize either)?


----------



## amorse (Aug 22, 2018)

Random Orbits said:


> I also wonder whether or not the user can set IBIS to the typical mode 1-3 type settings. Otherwise the user would have to fight with IBIS to get something like a panning shot.
> 
> It looks like IBIS is more effective at shorter focal lengths. Otherwise, the new Sony telephoto wouldn't have needed image stabilization...


Those are really good points that I had not at all considered about IBIS. I know there was a video comparing the two systems recently (for IBIS in a Sony a7III vs Canon IS), but I don't believe they tested anything longer than 100mm. I'd be curious to see a comparison between longer focal lengths.


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 22, 2018)

Panasonic and Olympus have both got systems where IBIS and lens IS work in tandem. I think the latest Sony(s) have that as well. 
And Pana/Oly also have an option for IBIS with panning so I would be surprised if Nikon does not have that.


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 22, 2018)

So afar I have been assuming that Canon FF MILC will not have sensor-based IBIS because we have not seen any IBIS patents from Canon. But nor have I seen any from Nikon which opens the question as to whether they have licensed this from Sony?


----------



## Ozarker (Aug 23, 2018)

Sony begins to take last gasps. Canon will drive the nails into the coffin and throw the dirt in the hole.


----------



## Aglet (Aug 23, 2018)

Random Orbits said:


> What lens is the kit lens that it increases the price by 100? Do the cameras only have 1 slot or are there 2 XQD slots?



That may be the price of the new Z body + the FTZ adapter only.


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 23, 2018)

And it's official: IBIS onboard.


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 23, 2018)

Those are not cheap plasticky f/1.8 lenses. See prices below in yen, which are ~ $700-1200 USD each at a straight conversion. Probably will be a little less than that stateside.

And the 500mm short PF prime will cost around $3500-4000 stateside if I am reading this right -- it's just a shade over the price of the Z7 body only, which we'd guess is a ~$3300 item stateside.






- A


----------



## NorbR (Aug 23, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> And the 500mm short PF prime will cost around $3500-4000 stateside if I am reading this right -- it's just a shade over the price of the Z7 body only, which we'd guess is a ~$3300 item stateside.



All the talk is on the new cameras at the moment, but I have to say, I'm quite envious of that new lens, it looks really nice and compact. And the price seems very reasonable. If Canon came out with a similar 500mm f/5.6 DO IS around that price, I'd be very, very tempted.


----------



## Aglet (Aug 23, 2018)

I watched the live stream, took a few notes.

Mount is 55mm ID Ø. and 16mm register distance.

Yes, up to 5 stops' worth of IBIS.
I wonder if they will also move to combine IBIS with lens VR on longer FL lenses to maximize overall effect like Oly and Pany do...

Still waiting to see actual press-releases and brochures so all the features will be listed.

AF to use both phase and contrast methods

Image processor to do some sort of mid-level sharpening to improve output (hopefully just a camera jpg thing)

full HD at 120p is handy for slow-mo video.

New lenses to featured reduced focus-breathing for better video use. Also smooth and quiet focus and aperture control.

Add-on battery pack (grip or just battery case, I didn't notice) for extended shooting.

Prime lens is using a stepping motor... and designed for smoother bokeh and reduced axial CA

Lens roadmap includes more f/1.8 primes, three f/2.8 zooms (that the pros typically use)
not sure if I heard right but also some f/1.8 zooms

S-line of lenses to meet MTF and QC spec.

the 58mm f/0.95 Noct is something they're really pouring the effort into

F-mount lenses will continue to be developed

z7 available in Japan end of September, z6 end of November

adapter, 24-70/4, 35/1.8 also for end of Sept.
50/1.8 end of October.

F-mount system accessories will work (I presume things like flashes)

FTZ adapter works with about 360 compatible lenses.... that's a lot!

500/5.6 f-mount shipping mid September.

... I need the user's manual now... I really want to see what's all in this thing!




ahsanford said:


> And it's official: IBIS onboard.


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 23, 2018)

DPR had an early look. Just published:

https://www.dpreview.com/reviews/nikon-z7-first-impressions-review

SINGLE CARD SLOT in a $3k+ camera. What were they thinking?

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 23, 2018)

Not terrible finger space on the adapted glass, presume the new glass will 'lens tube' it in a similar diameter to free up the fingers.






- A


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 23, 2018)

Lens roadmap. So much for 'keep it small'. Wow. These guys are all in on the new mount and are starting to rebuild F mount. In no uncertain terms, F is being remade in Z.

I would be _slightly_ panicking were I a current Nikon F mount SLR owner. That adaptor had better *sing*.

- A


----------



## goldenhusky (Aug 23, 2018)

Very decently spec'd cameras from Nikon, obviously we need to wait to see how they perform for real world usage and feedback from actual photographers. The price will be fully justified if they did really well on the video side as well that includes auto focus in video. 4k30p 10bit out through HDMI is really nice. Single card slot and no variangle screen are the two things I see as downsides. Wishing good luck to Nikon and enjoy the cameras Nikonians


----------



## Hector1970 (Aug 23, 2018)

I think I'd be very happy if I were a long time Nikon user. At least on paper they've brought two good cameras to the plate. I think the way they spec'ed the two cameras was clever. I'd say they will get at least an initial high demand. The D850 is still supposed to be difficult to get in parts. I wonder what the cameras will do now for Canon. Anything less than these specs would be a major disappointment. 
I'd have to say 12 FPS at 24 MP is a very attractive combination. After long use of a 5DSR I'd conclude 50MP is overkill -useful for superlarge prints but awkward file sizes otherwise. 24MP is a sweet spot for details and ease of use. Anyway well done Nikon - I hope it lives up to its promise and keeps my Nikonite friends happy. I await the Canon response with eager anticipation hoping to be reasonably satisfied.


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 23, 2018)

Good on Nikon at face value. Seems like a solid offering with a carefully planned out messaging strategy.

I'll reserve my judgment until I see:

Proof they can move D850-level data while running AE and AF (from the sensor) in real time. To my knowledge they've never shown performance level anywhere near this with liveview shooting before (D850 doesn't capture 9 fps in liveview, right?). Imaging Resource brute forces all sorts of combinations of AF, file type, etc. and how it impacts true fps, so they might capture how fast these rigs really are.


A manual that confirms that Nikon doesn't have the 'performance fine print' that plagued the first two generations of A7/A7R cameras.


Pictures of fingers coexisting with large lenses, so the A7/A9 'my fingers fly coach' problem is not present here as well (from TDP):
​
Good luck to Nikon. They need a big sales win here. This may save their bacon, or it might throw their financials even further into the fire. We shall see.

- A


----------



## edoorn (Aug 23, 2018)

agree with the single card slot decision, for a lot of users a no-go. For others not so much of course. Also, Dpreview mentions a somewhat confusing continuous AF modus. 

Apart from the better ergonomic grip (at least it seems to me this way), they don't seem to be a better option for the neutral buyer than Sony. And more expensive.


----------



## Kit. (Aug 23, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> I would be _slightly_ panicking were I a current Nikon F mount SLR owner. That adaptor had better *sing*.


According to B&H specs, neither screwdriver autofocus nor mechanical lever aperture control are supported. Those older lenses can still be used, but only with manual focusing and/or manual exposure.

The later all-electrical lenses should work.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 23, 2018)

Aglet said:


> Mount is 55mm ID Ø. and 16mm register distance.


Hey AvTvM – are those the specs of a 'really right' FF MILC lens mount?


----------



## BeenThere (Aug 23, 2018)

Hector1970 said:


> I think I'd be very happy if I were a long time Nikon user. At least on paper they've brought two good cameras to the plate. I think the way they spec'ed the two cameras was clever. I'd say they will get at least an initial high demand. The D850 is still supposed to be difficult to get in parts. I wonder what the cameras will do now for Canon. Anything less than these specs would be a major disappointment.
> I'd have to say 12 FPS at 24 MP is a very attractive combination. After long use of a 5DSR I'd conclude 50MP is overkill -useful for superlarge prints but awkward file sizes otherwise. 24MP is a sweet spot for details and ease of use. Anyway well done Nikon - I hope it lives up to its promise and keeps my Nikonite friends happy. I await the Canon response with eager anticipation hoping to be reasonably satisfied.


Yep, Nikon has thrown down the gauntlet! Response is eagerly awaited.


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 23, 2018)

BeenThere said:


> Yep, Nikon has thrown down the gauntlet! Response is eagerly awaited.



'Response' somewhat implies a threat exists for Canon. We're not there yet (at least not from Nikon). Show me a Canon EF to Nikon Z adaptor and some footage of how reliably and quickly it autofocuses and then we can talk about Nikon truly courting Canon users. As Sony showed us, that really wasn't a priority until the II generation of A7 cameras came out.

Nikon's first foray into mirrorless is not remotely aimed at flipping Canonites. It's about selling a Z6 or Z7 to as many Nikon SLR owners as they can. Canon will do the exact same thing when their first FF mirrorless bodies arrive.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 23, 2018)

Fine print alert!

https://www.dpreview.com/reviews/nikon-z7-first-impressions-review

From DPR's listed spec list: *"Up to 9 fps shooting (JPEG and 12-bit Raw)"*

Stomach-turning if true. This is why we need to read the manuals, folks. Looks like Nikon won't deliver full 14 bit RAW at full burst speed. 

This is Sony A7 sort of shenanigans: promise X, but deliver Y until the III generation comes out.

I'm not looking for a gotcha here, mind you, I do want Nikon to succeed. But I thought Nikon and Canon were beyond shenanigans like this.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 23, 2018)

More info on the iffy list for the Z7 (and remember that this is the nicer one of the two):

Sync speed = 1/200 (not the D850's 1/250)


Buffer continuous shooting = "Up to 9 fps at 45.7 MP *Up to 5.5 fps at 45.7 MP*" (WTH, that's from B&H)


I'm hearing some grumblings about a 300 shot battery, but I can't find where that's coming from (battery specs are not listed at B&H). D850 batteries should fit in these cameras, but they are introducing a new one for the Z6 and Z7 (with presumably more juice).
Can't find AF sensitivity info yet.

Good news: 

1/8000 shutter. They didn't skimp there.


Bodies are weather sealed. Expected and needs to be tested, but good to see.


From Digital Trends: "At launch, the Z-series will support only XQD memory cards, a format that so far only Nikon has adopted in still cameras. However, Nikon will release support for CFexpress when that format is ready. CFexpress cards use the same form factor as XQD, so a simple firmware update is all that’s required to move to the new media."
- A


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 23, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> 1/8000 shutter. They didn't skimp there.



Mechanical or electronic shutter?


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 23, 2018)

DPR's launch page -- not the hands-on multi-page thing -- is putting a lot more 'oh no' on the page if you want this thing to succeed:

"The Z 7 can shoot bursts at 9 fps with full autofocus but with exposure locked on the first shot, *or at 5.5 fps with with continuous exposure and focus*." That's a disaster. The shutter isn't rate-limiting, the AF isn't rate limiting... but AE slows it down? What?! Total Sony fine print move for this price of camera. Shameful.


"The Z 7's buffer fills up after about 18 14-bit compressed and 23 12-bit lossless compressed Raws." I recognize it's a high res rig and the CPU is churning in Liveview, but that's a mere fraction of what the D850 can do.


Ouch: "Battery life is rated at 330 shots per charge (CIPA) and a battery grip will be available in the future." The A7R III is 530 in comparison.


Re: AF sensitivity: "it's sensitive down to -3EV on lenses with apertures of F2 and faster." They were referring to subject tracking in this context, so I'm not sure if that's a general AF sensitivity statement or just when tracking is enabled.
Torpedoes in the water on a few of these specs! They don't have to match Sony, but some of these specs will disappoint the Nikon faithful.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 23, 2018)

Mikehit said:


> Mechanical or electronic shutter?



Don't know yet, but mechanical would be a fair bet given that they have a 9 fps shutter in the D850 today and that the max speed is 1/8000. Higher than 9 fps or faster than 1/8000 would likely be on the table were it an e-shutter.

But that's just me thinking out loud. Don't know for sure.

- A


----------



## Aglet (Aug 23, 2018)

These new Z bodies look good, ergonomics should be decent (I like the little physical separators between adjacent buttons) and quite compatible with the existing accessory line.

As someone with a lot of Nikon gear and who was really looking forward to this announcement I am, honestly, a wee bit disappointed.
The z6 and z7 are very well-rounded, first-entry products into FF ML market and they will likely sell to a lot of Nikon enthusiasts, gearheads and pros as well.

Simple things, from my perspective, are missing, considering the state of the competition:

- I was really hoping for a sensor-shift resolution-enhancement mode like Oly, Sony, Pentax and Pany can do. The hardware should be capable enough with a 5EV rated IBIS so it's more a matter of software feature to add on later. Will it be a firmware update on these models or do we have to wait for another body to come out? It's a feature I've decided is a deal-breaker now that I've used it.

- I don't need a built in GPS but a lot of shooters like and want that. I like when that's combined with the IBIS to perform the Pentax "Astro-Tracer" function which is an occasionally handy trick.

- high speed e-shutter only operation like my EM1v2. Even if only 20fps w-o AF vs the Oly's 60. (Pany can do this too)

- FTZ adapter _doesn't_ have AF-drive or aperture lever drive?!? WTH! This could have been done within that adapter volume and would have made a more compelling reason to buy the body. No wonder we only saw the Z side of it in the early photos.

- QXD cards!?! Yuck. They're rare and pricey right now and the latest high speed SD express (nearly 1GB/s) protocol should outperform them. Only 1 card slot's not a deal-breaker for me, just an added risk factor to be aware of when shooting critical events.

FWIW, Cfast and QXD connectors are similar but not the same, neither is the protocol (SATA vs PCIex) so not sure how realistic it is the camera could handle Cfast format without a hardware change.
CFexpress, OTOH, is PCIex protocol and does share QXD form factor... could be done.
SDexpress uses PCIex protocol also. while current SD UHS III is comparable speed to QXD so converting to SD express may be another option Nikon could consider.

- AF mode selection and control. Sounds like they kinda goofed there. The higher level SLRs have a very effective and fast way to switch modes and options so without experiencing the Z's method I'm only going by early reports that it's a bit underwhelming.

- battery-life. At least they're still using a common battery format that's been around for a while so we can use some of our older ones as spares but it seems like this thing sucks electrons in large gulps to keep running. That could be a bit of a hassle for some to get used to but some of my current ML bodies are similarly battery-handicapped. It may depend on how you use it. E.g. Using my EM1v2 in mostly high speed e-shutter mode with a mix of maybe 10% mechanical shutter I hammered around 4500 images on one battery and still had about 30% left. (Majority of shots were jpg only).
If I start using advanced functions like hi-rez mode and focus stacking I can kill a battery in less than 100 shots.

There will probably be other things Nikon fans will be disappointed with on these new ML bodies but that will come out soon enough. I don't think I'll be on the pre-order list this time without a serious incentive. More likely to buy a Mavic Pro 2 and carry on shooting with 3 mirror-flapping Nikon FFs for now.


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 24, 2018)

Aglet said:


> AF mode selection and control. Sounds like they kinda goofed there. The higher level SLRs have a very effective and fast way to switch modes and options so without experiencing the Z's method I'm only going by early reports that it's a bit underwhelming.



Good list, appreciate the post.

On AF, SLRs simply don't cover the real estate that mirrorless rigs do -- so I somewhat understand why they didn't clone (say) the D850 AF setup. The N7's AF may not be Canon DPAF quick or reliable (we shall see), but I'd be stunned if Nikon didn't think through the AF selection/interface.

- A


----------



## Aglet (Aug 24, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> Good list, appreciate the post.
> 
> On AF, SLRs simply don't cover the real estate that mirrorless rigs do -- so I somewhat understand why they didn't clone (say) the D850 AF setup. The N7's AF may not be Canon DPAF quick or reliable (we shall see), but I'd be stunned if Nikon didn't think through the AF selection/interface.
> 
> - A


I like the AF point coverage for sure, very useful especially when set up on a tripod and needing an AF point out in the borderlands. That's still not hard to do with magnified live-view on a flapper but if you need some AF dynamics live view doesn't cut it.
Also hearing no eye-focus function, just face?.. Eye-AF is a really useful feature for shallow DoF portraits when subject and photog are moving around.

But back to the AF mode control.
D800 class bodies and some other higher end Nikons as well. There's a button you press and control wheels can then change the focus method and AF point grouping functions really quickly. I don't see a comparable way of doing this on the Zs. This kind of quick-change AF functionality is generally used on cameras intended for some active shooting like sports and wildlife. 
Perhaps the hybrid phase + contrast methods Z bodies use are quick enough with S lenses to make this AF programming unnecessary or there's a simple work-around like using pre-programmed user modes.

I think these new cameras have the hardware chops to do a lot more than the shipping firmware is enabled to provide. Would be nice if they get creative with firmware updates like Fuji has done.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Aug 24, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> Hey AvTvM – are those the specs of a 'really right' FF MILC lens mount?



It doesn’t matter; Nikon marketing nerfed it with the crippled battery indicator.


----------



## Talys (Aug 24, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> DPR's launch page -- not the hands-on multi-page thing -- is putting a lot more 'oh no' on the page if you want this thing to succeed:
> 
> "The Z 7 can shoot bursts at 9 fps with full autofocus but with exposure locked on the first shot, *or at 5.5 fps with with continuous exposure and focus*." That's a disaster. The shutter isn't rate-limiting, the AF isn't rate limiting... but AE slows it down? What?! Total Sony fine print move for this price of camera. Shameful.
> 
> ...



5.5fps with continuous exposure and focus is a bit disappointing -- and surprising.

The problem with Sony is that the Nikon looks so much like a Sony that the comparisons will be invariably there. I am very curious as to hw good the autofocus is, especially compared to Sony A7R3 and to D850. In my opinion, the D850's AF speed flattens the A7R3 (it isn't even in the same universe), so I wonder where the Z6/7 will fall.


----------



## Talys (Aug 24, 2018)

3kramd5 said:


> It doesn’t matter; Nikon marketing nerfed it with the crippled battery indicator.


LOL. We need 3 pages on Z7 battery indicator now. And does the Z7 have more sections than the Z6??


----------



## Ozarker (Aug 25, 2018)

This past weekend I was thankful for dual card slots. The first day of a shoot I hit 845 photos. Not a problem. Uploaded all of them (about 24GB). Second day I filled my 64GB CF card, then formatted my SD card to continue shooting in RAW. I really should get another CF card, but never anticipated ever filling it. Dual cards are now a must for me, especially now that I might start making money with my camera. Hopefully at least enough $$$$ to fund a new body in 2020 and some extra glass, etc. Still just a hobby.


----------

